

PHP has an "INF" (infinite) double constant - nicmart
http://php.net/manual/en/math.constants.php

======
nicmart
This allows me to simplify the code a lot in all that cases I deal with non-
bounded ranges.

------
lutusp
It's easy enough to create these values and assign them to variable names.
Both INF and NAN are available as unique codes defined in IEEE 754:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_floating_point](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_floating_point)

Quote: "The standard defines arithmetic formats: sets of binary and decimal
floating-point data, which consist of finite numbers (including signed zeros
and subnormal numbers), infinities, and special "not a number" values (NaNs)"

